# Yahoo- Dedicated to the fight (Roanoke Rapids Daily Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

HALIFAX â€" In 2005, Gayle Garrett got some of the worst news imaginable: Doctors told her, after an erroneous initial diagnosis of Irritable Bowel Syndrome, that she had a rare form of ovarian cancer. She credits a variety of factors, including support of family and friends, for her survival.View the full article


----------

